# Achieva



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Thinking about setting up a TFSA account at Achieva. Anyone use them? How are they?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Google Achieva - there are plenty of blog comments on it. If all you want to invest in is high-interest savings or GICs it seems to be favourably reviewed.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been a member of Achieva since it's inception and highly recommend this on-line credit union. At one time its GIC and savings rates were always the highest in the province. However, I've noticed in recent years that this hasn't always been true as Crosstown Civic Union as well as others have had higher rates.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

They've also introduced recently "bank account linking" for bi-directional types of direct transfer. Useful when you wish to avoid the hassle of sending them cheques by mail etc or not comfortable with "pre-authorized" stuff (which would be like a guarantee that you are a constant, predictable source of money for THEM).


----------



## peter61 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Good rates but unprofessional*

My personal experience with Achieva Financial is that they still offer competitive rates but the counterpart is that you receive unprofessional and poor quality services. Their online banking system is primitive at best, with a rather antiquated interface associated with irrational and awkward security protocols. This is all the most surprising coming from outlet that relies entirely on online interaction. Your mileage may vary but I became convinced Achieva Financial is probably not the best firm to trust my money with. Several incompetent and inappropriate responses from both clerical and managerial staff did it for me. With today financial uncertainties, even if competitive, a few decimal percentage points difference is not worth the risk. Achieva deposits are not insured like institutional banks deposits are and if things go awry on a large scale, I would not be surprised if their patrons experience some "unexpected difficulties" with their account.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

peter61 said:


> My personal experience with Achieva Financial is that they still offer competitive rates but the counterpart is that you receive unprofessional and poor quality services. Their online banking system is primitive at best, with a rather antiquated interface associated with irrational and awkward security protocols. This is all the most surprising coming from outlet that relies entirely on online interaction. Your mileage may vary but I became convinced Achieva Financial is probably not the best firm to trust my money with. Several incompetent and inappropriate responses from both clerical and managerial staff did it for me. With today financial uncertainties, even if competitive, a few decimal percentage points difference is not worth the risk. Achieva deposits are not insured like institutional banks deposits are and if things go awry on a large scale, I would not be surprised if their patrons experience some "unexpected difficulties" with their account.


I couldn't agree with you more. We have recently had a quite bad experience with them. We had almost all our savings with them - ready for buying our 1st house 100% in cash. And "magically" somehow someone felt the smell of the money and "made a mistake", by writing a cheque in another person's name - someone from Manitoba (we live in Ontario). After being prompt and advising them on what is going on, they have admitted that was "a human error" - basically assigned the same account number on a in-branch printed cheque, for another person who maybe just opened a new account. I don't buy it.

And, even if you have a link with a discount brokerage firm, through which you transfer money into Achieva via something called EFT - Electronic Funds Transfer - that transfer will still be subject to that 10-business day hold. Which is completely ridiculous IMHO - because it's not about a cheque being deposited, but clear, secured funds coming from a brokerage.

We did have a lot of difficulties with them around that time and it was truly the "golden test" for us.
Achieva sucks. We told them they'll never see a penny more from us.


----------



## peter61 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Very poor service from Achieva*



davext said:


> Thinking about setting up a TFSA account at Achieva. Anyone use them? How are they?


After 4 years with them during which I had 2 GICs going (personal and TFSA) without much interaction, I wanted to transfer a large amount of money from my Royal Bank account onto a new Achieva GIC. After sending the cheque, I had a call from an agent from Achieva, asking me where the money was coming from. She wanted to know how I had earned the money I wanted to transfer... It was not like I was handing them a load of banknotes, it was a direct transfer from a legitimate bank account to them. I told her it was not her or Achieva's business but she insisted, saying they have to know for large amount of money (sic). I did not comply and they did eventually clear the cheque. However, I called and asked to talk to a manager the next day. The woman I had on the phone supported her employee and confirmed their policy. I told her again that "where" and "how" I had earned any money siting on any of my other bank's account is not their business and requested to cancel the transfer, which she did. The next day, I contacted Outlook Financial and decided to go with them instead. I am keeping all my GICs there since then without any problem. They offer similar interest rates, are not asking inappropriate questions and their Web site is fast and functional.

Regarding Achieva Web site, it looks like it has been designed by a ten-year old for their school project. The interface is hopeless and navigation a disaster. Example: once logged in, one can't access the Contact page, you have to log out! You would think that a online bank or credit union would make an effort for the only interface they have with their customer. Does not seem to be a priority for Achieva.

There are other amateurish details that should keep potential customer wary and away from them, like the fact that their statements are not updated in a timely manner and other strange delays in registering simple operation.

I hate to imagine how this outlet would function under duress, when you may have to access your money quickly.

Anyway, that's my experience. I wish anyone good luck if they decide to try them out.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I've used Achieva for daily interest account since Ally disappeared. 1.8% interest. I've had no complaints transferring money in and out.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Have dealt with them for probably 6 or 7 years and dealings have been satisfactory. Financial statements are on line an available for review and deposits are guaranteed by the Manitoba Credit Union G'tee. Difficult to understand how strong this guarantee is but it appears that it is not backstopped by the provincial government but it is unlimited. Good rates. Sometimes they seem to want too much or unnecessary info when conducting some business but they always respond that as they are remote they require this info. I guess its better to be safe.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I went to Achieva after Ally folded, and my experience has been fine, except for their horrible Website. However, if they ever asked me how I earned my money I would be irate too.


----------

